# Puzzles Galore



## stuvalt309 (Apr 27, 2009)

Who can name the most mechanical and/or Rubik's-Cube-related puzzles? Don't forget the Rubik's Cube itself!


----------



## dougbenham (Apr 27, 2009)

* Pyraminx / Tetraminx/ Meier-Halpern Pyramid
* Rubik's Pocket Cube (2×2×2)
* Rubik's Cube (3×3×3)
* Rubik's Revenge (4×4×4)
* Professor's Cube (5×5×5)
* V-Cube (6×6×6)
* V-Cube (7×7×7)
* Barrel / Octagon
* Diamond Style Puzzler
* Octahedron
* Pyramorphix / Stern 
* Beachball
* Diamond
* Dino Cube / Rainbow Cube / Brain Twist / Jackpot / Platypus
* Skewb
* Ultimate Skewb 
* Alexander's Star
* Dogic
* Impossiball / Thomasball
* Megaminx 
* Brain ball
* Rubik's Domino
* Gerdig Ufo
* Kép Korong / Rubik's Cheese
* Masterball / Logi-Vip
* Morph head
* (Hockey) Puck
* Roundy 3 / Roundy 4
* Saturn (by Mag-Nif)
* Smart Alex
* Tricky Disky / Triple Disky / Ufo/Varia-Disk
* Rubik's Ufo
* Bandaged Pyraminx
* Bicube (Bandaged Cube)
* Battle Gear Mask / Spy
* Planets
* Rotascope
* Slide Rule Duel
* Square One / Cube 21
* Trio
* Atomic Chaos / Kaos
* Babylon Tower
* BackSpin / Loophole
* Billiards 9-ball puzzle
* Clark's Cube
* Crossteaser
* Diamond 8-ball puzzle
* 14-15 Puzzle
* Great Gears
* Massage Ball
* Missing link
* Mona Lisa Code Breaker
* Panex
* Peter's Black Hole / Magic Jack / IQube
* Pionir Cube
* Rack'em Up
* Rolling Cubes Puzzle
* Row by Row
* Saturn (by LD Games)
* SpongeBob Puzzle
* Whip-it / 6 by 6 / Varikon
* Varikon Box 2×2×2
* Varikon Box 3×3×3 / Inversion
* Wisdom Ball / Wisdom Ball II 
* Butterfly
* Circle Puzzle / Whirligig
* Cohan Circle
* Farmland Gear Big Crop / Feed Lots / Hay Ride / Plow Deep
* Rubik's Fifteen
* Flip-Side
* Gripple (2)
* Mad Triad / Handy
* Palette 7
* Palette 21
* Palette Mix 4
* Port to Port / Triple Cross
* Rashkey
* Rotos
* Rubik's Rings / Hungarian Rings
* Slide Rule Duel Pentaplenty /
Slide Rule Duel Heptalive NEW
* Swissmad
* Topspin / No. Crunch / Educational Logic Game
* Trillion
* Tsukuda's Square / 'It' Puzzle
* Lotica / Turn'Push
* Turnstile / Puzzler / Trio
* Uriblock / Mix Box
* Zauberkreuz
* Astrolabacus
* Chromo Ball
* Cmetrick Too / Cmetrick
* Combo Puzzle
* Equator / Hungarian Globe
* Massage Ball 2
* Mozaika
* Nintendo Billion Barrel
* Octo Puzzle
* Orb (Orb-It)
* Pakoválec
* Rainbow Puzzle
* Rubik's Shells
* Siamese Cubes
* Rubik's Triamid
* Ufo (by Netblock) / King Ring 


Kudos if you know where I got this list from..


----------



## byu (Apr 27, 2009)

Jaap's puzzle page?
Just a wild guess


----------



## dougbenham (Apr 27, 2009)

byu said:


> Jaap's puzzle page?
> Just a wild guess



of course *message too short*


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't see 6x6 and 7x7 on that list.


----------



## dougbenham (Apr 27, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> I don't see 6x6 and 7x7 on that list.



I do.. *message too short*


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 27, 2009)

dougbenham said:


> * Pyraminx / Tetraminx/ Meier-Halpern Pyramid
> * Rubik's Pocket Cube (2×2×2)
> * Rubik's Cube (3×3×3)
> * Rubik's Revenge (4×4×4)
> ...



aaahhhemmmm


----------



## byu (Apr 27, 2009)

dougbenham said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Jaap's puzzle page?
> ...



Yay! I win!


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 27, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> dougbenham said:
> 
> 
> > * Pyraminx / Tetraminx/ Meier-Halpern Pyramid
> ...



notice the time of my post.

THEN notice the time of editing the list


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 27, 2009)

* Pyraminx / Tetraminx/ Meier-Halpern Pyramid
* Rubik's Pocket Cube (2×2×2)
* Rubik's Cube (3×3×3)
* Rubik's Revenge (4×4×4)
* Professor's Cube (5×5×5)
* V-Cube (6×6×6)
* V-Cube (7×7×7)
* Barrel / Octagon
* Diamond Style Puzzler
* Octahedron
* Pyramorphix / Stern 
* Beachball
* Diamond
* Dino Cube / Rainbow Cube / Brain Twist / Jackpot / Platypus
* Skewb
* Ultimate Skewb 
* Alexander's Star
* Dogic
* Impossiball / Thomasball
* Megaminx 
* Brain ball
* Rubik's Domino
* Gerdig Ufo
* Kép Korong / Rubik's Cheese
* Masterball / Logi-Vip
* Morph head
* (Hockey) Puck
* Roundy 3 / Roundy 4
* Saturn (by Mag-Nif)
* Smart Alex
* Tricky Disky / Triple Disky / Ufo/Varia-Disk
* Rubik's Ufo
* Bandaged Pyraminx
* Bicube (Bandaged Cube)
* Battle Gear Mask / Spy
* Planets
* Rotascope
* Slide Rule Duel
* Square One / Cube 21
* Trio
* Atomic Chaos / Kaos
* Babylon Tower
* BackSpin / Loophole
* Billiards 9-ball puzzle
* Clark's Cube
* Crossteaser
* Diamond 8-ball puzzle
* 14-15 Puzzle
* Great Gears
* Massage Ball
* Missing link
* Mona Lisa Code Breaker
* Panex
* Peter's Black Hole / Magic Jack / IQube
* Pionir Cube
* Rack'em Up
* Rolling Cubes Puzzle
* Row by Row
* Saturn (by LD Games)
* SpongeBob Puzzle
* Whip-it / 6 by 6 / Varikon
* Varikon Box 2×2×2
* Varikon Box 3×3×3 / Inversion
* Wisdom Ball / Wisdom Ball II 
* Butterfly
* Circle Puzzle / Whirligig
* Cohan Circle
* Farmland Gear Big Crop / Feed Lots / Hay Ride / Plow Deep
* Rubik's Fifteen
* Flip-Side
* Gripple (2)
* Mad Triad / Handy
* Palette 7
* Palette 21
* Palette Mix 4
* Port to Port / Triple Cross
* Rashkey
* Rotos
* Rubik's Rings / Hungarian Rings
* Slide Rule Duel Pentaplenty /
Slide Rule Duel Heptalive NEW
* Swissmad
* Topspin / No. Crunch / Educational Logic Game
* Trillion
* Tsukuda's Square / 'It' Puzzle
* Lotica / Turn'Push
* Turnstile / Puzzler / Trio
* Uriblock / Mix Box
* Zauberkreuz
* Astrolabacus
* Chromo Ball
* Cmetrick Too / Cmetrick
* Combo Puzzle
* Equator / Hungarian Globe
* Massage Ball 2
* Mozaika
* Nintendo Billion Barrel
* Octo Puzzle
* Orb (Orb-It)
* Pakoválec
* Rainbow Puzzle
* Rubik's Shells
* Siamese Cubes
* Rubik's Triamid
* Ufo (by Netblock) / King Ring 
* gigaminx

do I win?


----------



## dougbenham (Apr 27, 2009)

dougbenham said:


> * Pyraminx / Tetraminx/ Meier-Halpern Pyramid
> * Rubik's Pocket Cube (2×2×2)
> * Rubik's Cube (3×3×3)
> * Rubik's Revenge (4×4×4)
> ...



Nope, I added a petaminx.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 27, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> notice the time of my post.
> 
> THEN notice the time of editing the list



wow,,, well done


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 27, 2009)

Rubik's magic/ Master magic?
Floppy cube?
Mirror blocks?
Void cube?


----------



## dougbenham (Apr 27, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> Rubik's magic/ Master magic?
> Floppy cube?
> Mirror blocks?
> Void cube?



Aww. I guess you win.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 27, 2009)

AH i forgot Rubik's 360!

(just naming any new puzzles that were made after that list was)


----------



## stuvalt309 (Apr 27, 2009)

The winner is Ethan Rosen, but I guess this competition wasn't really fair in the first place since there are whole lists of puzzles online. But still I will congratulate all people who entered lists.


----------



## Logan (May 7, 2009)

* Pyraminx / Tetraminx/ Meier-Halpern Pyramid
* Rubik's Pocket Cube (2×2×2)
* Rubik's Cube (3×3×3)
* Rubik's Revenge (4×4×4)
* Professor's Cube (5×5×5)
* V-Cube (6×6×6)
* V-Cube (7×7×7)
* Barrel / Octagon
* Diamond Style Puzzler
* Octahedron
* Pyramorphix / Stern
* Beachball
* Diamond
* Dino Cube / Rainbow Cube / Brain Twist / Jackpot / Platypus
* Skewb
* Ultimate Skewb
* Alexander's Star
* Dogic
* Impossiball / Thomasball
* Megaminx
* Brain ball
* Rubik's Domino
* Gerdig Ufo
* Kép Korong / Rubik's Cheese
* Masterball / Logi-Vip
* Morph head
* (Hockey) Puck
* Roundy 3 / Roundy 4
* Saturn (by Mag-Nif)
* Smart Alex
* Tricky Disky / Triple Disky / Ufo/Varia-Disk
* Rubik's Ufo
* Bandaged Pyraminx
* Bicube (Bandaged Cube)
* Battle Gear Mask / Spy
* Planets
* Rotascope
* Slide Rule Duel
* Square One / Cube 21
* Trio
* Atomic Chaos / Kaos
* Babylon Tower
* BackSpin / Loophole
* Billiards 9-ball puzzle
* Clark's Cube
* Crossteaser
* Diamond 8-ball puzzle
* 14-15 Puzzle
* Great Gears
* Massage Ball
* Missing link
* Mona Lisa Code Breaker
* Panex
* Peter's Black Hole / Magic Jack / IQube
* Pionir Cube
* Rack'em Up
* Rolling Cubes Puzzle
* Row by Row
* Saturn (by LD Games)
* SpongeBob Puzzle
* Whip-it / 6 by 6 / Varikon
* Varikon Box 2×2×2
* Varikon Box 3×3×3 / Inversion
* Wisdom Ball / Wisdom Ball II
* Butterfly
* Circle Puzzle / Whirligig
* Cohan Circle
* Farmland Gear Big Crop / Feed Lots / Hay Ride / Plow Deep
* Rubik's Fifteen
* Flip-Side
* Gripple (2)
* Mad Triad / Handy
* Palette 7
* Palette 21
* Palette Mix 4
* Port to Port / Triple Cross
* Rashkey
* Rotos
* Rubik's Rings / Hungarian Rings
* Slide Rule Duel Pentaplenty /
Slide Rule Duel Heptalive NEW
* Swissmad
* Topspin / No. Crunch / Educational Logic Game
* Trillion
* Tsukuda's Square / 'It' Puzzle
* Lotica / Turn'Push
* Turnstile / Puzzler / Trio
* Uriblock / Mix Box
* Zauberkreuz
* Astrolabacus
* Chromo Ball
* Cmetrick Too / Cmetrick
* Combo Puzzle
* Equator / Hungarian Globe
* Massage Ball 2
* Mozaika
* Nintendo Billion Barrel
* Octo Puzzle
* Orb (Orb-It)
* Pakoválec
* Rainbow Puzzle
* Rubik's Shells
* Siamese Cubes
* Rubik's Triamid
* Ufo (by Netblock) / King Ring
* gigaminx
* *v-cube 5x5*
* *eastsheen 2x2*
* *eastsheen 4x4*
* *eastsheen 5x5*


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 7, 2009)

Don't forget the 1x1! (if it counts, probably not though)


----------



## Nukoca (May 7, 2009)

* Pyraminx / Tetraminx/ Meier-Halpern Pyramid
* Rubik's Pocket Cube (2×2×2)
* Rubik's Cube (3×3×3)
* Rubik's Revenge (4×4×4)
* Professor's Cube (5×5×5)
* V-Cube (6×6×6)
* V-Cube (7×7×7)
* Barrel / Octagon
* Diamond Style Puzzler
* Octahedron
* Pyramorphix / Stern
* Beachball
* Diamond
* Dino Cube / Rainbow Cube / Brain Twist / Jackpot / Platypus
* Skewb
* Ultimate Skewb
* Alexander's Star
* Dogic
* Impossiball / Thomasball
* Megaminx
* Brain ball
* Rubik's Domino
* Gerdig Ufo
* Kép Korong / Rubik's Cheese
* Masterball / Logi-Vip
* Morph head
* (Hockey) Puck
* Roundy 3 / Roundy 4
* Saturn (by Mag-Nif)
* Smart Alex
* Tricky Disky / Triple Disky / Ufo/Varia-Disk
* Rubik's Ufo
* Bandaged Pyraminx
* Bicube (Bandaged Cube)
* Battle Gear Mask / Spy
* Planets
* Rotascope
* Slide Rule Duel
* Square One / Cube 21
* Trio
* Atomic Chaos / Kaos
* Babylon Tower
* BackSpin / Loophole
* Billiards 9-ball puzzle
* Clark's Cube
* Crossteaser
* Diamond 8-ball puzzle
* 14-15 Puzzle
* Great Gears
* Massage Ball
* Missing link
* Mona Lisa Code Breaker
* Panex
* Peter's Black Hole / Magic Jack / IQube 
* Pionir Cube
* Rack'em Up
* Rolling Cubes Puzzle
* Row by Row
* Saturn (by LD Games)
* SpongeBob Puzzle
* Whip-it / 6 by 6 / Varikon
* Varikon Box 2×2×2
* Varikon Box 3×3×3 / Inversion
* Wisdom Ball / Wisdom Ball II
* Butterfly
* Circle Puzzle / Whirligig
* Cohan Circle
* Farmland Gear Big Crop / Feed Lots / Hay Ride / Plow Deep
* Rubik's Fifteen
* Flip-Side
* Gripple (2)
* Mad Triad / Handy
* Palette 7
* Palette 21
* Palette Mix 4
* Port to Port / Triple Cross
* Rashkey
* Rotos
* Rubik's Rings / Hungarian Rings
* Slide Rule Duel Pentaplenty /
Slide Rule Duel Heptalive NEW
* Swissmad
* Topspin / No. Crunch / Educational Logic Game
* Trillion
* Tsukuda's Square / 'It' Puzzle
* Lotica / Turn'Push
* Turnstile / Puzzler / Trio
* Uriblock / Mix Box
* Zauberkreuz
* Astrolabacus
* Chromo Ball
* Cmetrick Too / Cmetrick
* Combo Puzzle
* Equator / Hungarian Globe
* Massage Ball 2
* Mozaika
* Nintendo Billion Barrel
* Octo Puzzle
* Orb (Orb-It)
* Pakoválec
* Rainbow Puzzle
* Rubik's Shells
* Siamese Cubes
* Rubik's Triamid
* Ufo (by Netblock) / King Ring
* gigaminx
* v-cube 5x5
* eastsheen 2x2
* eastsheen 4x4
* eastsheen 5x5
* Teraminx

I win!


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 7, 2009)

* Pyraminx / Tetraminx/ Meier-Halpern Pyramid
* Rubik's Pocket Cube (2×2×2)
* Rubik's Cube (3×3×3)
* Rubik's Revenge (4×4×4)
* Professor's Cube (5×5×5)
* V-Cube (6×6×6)
* V-Cube (7×7×7)
* Barrel / Octagon
* Diamond Style Puzzler
* Octahedron
* Pyramorphix / Stern
* Beachball
* Diamond
* Dino Cube / Rainbow Cube / Brain Twist / Jackpot / Platypus
* Skewb
* Ultimate Skewb
* Alexander's Star
* Dogic
* Impossiball / Thomasball
* Megaminx
* Brain ball
* Rubik's Domino
* Gerdig Ufo
* Kép Korong / Rubik's Cheese
* Masterball / Logi-Vip
* Morph head
* (Hockey) Puck
* Roundy 3 / Roundy 4
* Saturn (by Mag-Nif)
* Smart Alex
* Tricky Disky / Triple Disky / Ufo/Varia-Disk
* Rubik's Ufo
* Bandaged Pyraminx
* Bicube (Bandaged Cube)
* Battle Gear Mask / Spy
* Planets
* Rotascope
* Slide Rule Duel
* Square One / Cube 21
* Trio
* Atomic Chaos / Kaos
* Babylon Tower
* BackSpin / Loophole
* Billiards 9-ball puzzle
* Clark's Cube
* Crossteaser
* Diamond 8-ball puzzle
* 14-15 Puzzle
* Great Gears
* Massage Ball
* Missing link
* Mona Lisa Code Breaker
* Panex
* Peter's Black Hole / Magic Jack / IQube
* Pionir Cube
* Rack'em Up
* Rolling Cubes Puzzle
* Row by Row
* Saturn (by LD Games)
* SpongeBob Puzzle
* Whip-it / 6 by 6 / Varikon
* Varikon Box 2×2×2
* Varikon Box 3×3×3 / Inversion
* Wisdom Ball / Wisdom Ball II
* Butterfly
* Circle Puzzle / Whirligig
* Cohan Circle
* Farmland Gear Big Crop / Feed Lots / Hay Ride / Plow Deep
* Rubik's Fifteen
* Flip-Side
* Gripple (2)
* Mad Triad / Handy
* Palette 7
* Palette 21
* Palette Mix 4
* Port to Port / Triple Cross
* Rashkey
* Rotos
* Rubik's Rings / Hungarian Rings
* Slide Rule Duel Pentaplenty /
Slide Rule Duel Heptalive NEW
* Swissmad
* Topspin / No. Crunch / Educational Logic Game
* Trillion
* Tsukuda's Square / 'It' Puzzle
* Lotica / Turn'Push
* Turnstile / Puzzler / Trio
* Uriblock / Mix Box
* Zauberkreuz
* Astrolabacus
* Chromo Ball
* Cmetrick Too / Cmetrick
* Combo Puzzle
* Equator / Hungarian Globe
* Massage Ball 2
* Mozaika
* Nintendo Billion Barrel
* Octo Puzzle
* Orb (Orb-It)
* Pakoválec
* Rainbow Puzzle
* Rubik's Shells
* Siamese Cubes
* Rubik's Triamid
* Ufo (by Netblock) / King Ring
* gigaminx
* v-cube 5x5
* eastsheen 2x2
* eastsheen 4x4
* eastsheen 5x5
* Teraminx
* *Snake*


I win!


----------



## jcuber (May 7, 2009)

Do those KD balls (spellng?) count as 2x2? If not, I win.

* Pyraminx / Tetraminx/ Meier-Halpern Pyramid
* Rubik's Pocket Cube (2×2×2)
* Rubik's Cube (3×3×3)
* Rubik's Revenge (4×4×4)
* Professor's Cube (5×5×5)
* V-Cube (6×6×6)
* V-Cube (7×7×7)
* Barrel / Octagon
* Diamond Style Puzzler
* Octahedron
* Pyramorphix / Stern
* Beachball
* Diamond
* Dino Cube / Rainbow Cube / Brain Twist / Jackpot / Platypus
* Skewb
* Ultimate Skewb
* Alexander's Star
* Dogic
* Impossiball / Thomasball
* Megaminx
* Brain ball
* Rubik's Domino
* Gerdig Ufo
* Kép Korong / Rubik's Cheese
* Masterball / Logi-Vip
* Morph head
* (Hockey) Puck
* Roundy 3 / Roundy 4
* Saturn (by Mag-Nif)
* Smart Alex
* Tricky Disky / Triple Disky / Ufo/Varia-Disk
* Rubik's Ufo
* Bandaged Pyraminx
* Bicube (Bandaged Cube)
* Battle Gear Mask / Spy
* Planets
* Rotascope
* Slide Rule Duel
* Square One / Cube 21
* Trio
* Atomic Chaos / Kaos
* Babylon Tower
* BackSpin / Loophole
* Billiards 9-ball puzzle
* Clark's Cube
* Crossteaser
* Diamond 8-ball puzzle
* 14-15 Puzzle
* Great Gears
* Massage Ball
* Missing link
* Mona Lisa Code Breaker
* Panex
* Peter's Black Hole / Magic Jack / IQube
* Pionir Cube
* Rack'em Up
* Rolling Cubes Puzzle
* Row by Row
* Saturn (by LD Games)
* SpongeBob Puzzle
* Whip-it / 6 by 6 / Varikon
* Varikon Box 2×2×2
* Varikon Box 3×3×3 / Inversion
* Wisdom Ball / Wisdom Ball II
* Butterfly
* Circle Puzzle / Whirligig
* Cohan Circle
* Farmland Gear Big Crop / Feed Lots / Hay Ride / Plow Deep
* Rubik's Fifteen
* Flip-Side
* Gripple (2)
* Mad Triad / Handy
* Palette 7
* Palette 21
* Palette Mix 4
* Port to Port / Triple Cross
* Rashkey
* Rotos
* Rubik's Rings / Hungarian Rings
* Slide Rule Duel Pentaplenty /
Slide Rule Duel Heptalive NEW
* Swissmad
* Topspin / No. Crunch / Educational Logic Game
* Trillion
* Tsukuda's Square / 'It' Puzzle
* Lotica / Turn'Push
* Turnstile / Puzzler / Trio
* Uriblock / Mix Box
* Zauberkreuz
* Astrolabacus
* Chromo Ball
* Cmetrick Too / Cmetrick
* Combo Puzzle
* Equator / Hungarian Globe
* Massage Ball 2
* Mozaika
* Nintendo Billion Barrel
* Octo Puzzle
* Orb (Orb-It)
* Pakoválec
* Rainbow Puzzle
* Rubik's Shells
* Siamese Cubes
* Rubik's Triamid
* Ufo (by Netblock) / King Ring
* gigaminx
* v-cube 5x5
* eastsheen 2x2
* eastsheen 4x4
* eastsheen 5x5
* Teraminx
* Snake
*Rubik's magic/ Master magic
*Floppy cube
*Mirror blocks
*Void cube
*Rubik's 360
*KD Ball (spelling?)
**Siamese/triamese/quadramese/etc. cube*


----------



## mcciff2112 (May 7, 2009)

If you are going to include different types of 4x4s, 5x5s, 2x2s, you might as well include EVERY TYPE OF 3x3.


----------



## Nukoca (May 28, 2009)

* Pyraminx / Tetraminx/ Meier-Halpern Pyramid
* Rubik's Pocket Cube (2×2×2)
* Rubik's Cube (3×3×3)
* Rubik's Revenge (4×4×4)
* Professor's Cube (5×5×5)
* V-Cube (6×6×6)
* V-Cube (7×7×7)
* Barrel / Octagon
* Diamond Style Puzzler
* Octahedron
* Pyramorphix / Stern
* Beachball
* Diamond
* Dino Cube / Rainbow Cube / Brain Twist / Jackpot / Platypus
* Skewb
* Ultimate Skewb
* Alexander's Star
* Dogic
* Impossiball / Thomasball
* Megaminx
* Brain ball
* Rubik's Domino
* Gerdig Ufo
* Kép Korong / Rubik's Cheese
* Masterball / Logi-Vip
* Morph head
* (Hockey) Puck
* Roundy 3 / Roundy 4
* Saturn (by Mag-Nif)
* Smart Alex
* Tricky Disky / Triple Disky / Ufo/Varia-Disk
* Rubik's Ufo
* Bandaged Pyraminx
* Bicube (Bandaged Cube)
* Battle Gear Mask / Spy
* Planets
* Rotascope
* Slide Rule Duel
* Square One / Cube 21
* Trio
* Atomic Chaos / Kaos
* Babylon Tower
* BackSpin / Loophole
* Billiards 9-ball puzzle
* Clark's Cube
* Crossteaser
* Diamond 8-ball puzzle
* 14-15 Puzzle
* Great Gears
* Massage Ball
* Missing link
* Mona Lisa Code Breaker
* Panex
* Peter's Black Hole / Magic Jack / IQube
* Pionir Cube
* Rack'em Up
* Rolling Cubes Puzzle
* Row by Row
* Saturn (by LD Games)
* SpongeBob Puzzle
* Whip-it / 6 by 6 / Varikon
* Varikon Box 2×2×2
* Varikon Box 3×3×3 / Inversion
* Wisdom Ball / Wisdom Ball II
* Butterfly
* Circle Puzzle / Whirligig
* Cohan Circle
* Farmland Gear Big Crop / Feed Lots / Hay Ride / Plow Deep
* Rubik's Fifteen
* Flip-Side
* Gripple (2)
* Mad Triad / Handy
* Palette 7
* Palette 21
* Palette Mix 4
* Port to Port / Triple Cross
* Rashkey
* Rotos
* Rubik's Rings / Hungarian Rings
* Slide Rule Duel Pentaplenty /
Slide Rule Duel Heptalive NEW
* Swissmad
* Topspin / No. Crunch / Educational Logic Game
* Trillion
* Tsukuda's Square / 'It' Puzzle
* Lotica / Turn'Push
* Turnstile / Puzzler / Trio
* Uriblock / Mix Box
* Zauberkreuz
* Astrolabacus
* Chromo Ball
* Cmetrick Too / Cmetrick
* Combo Puzzle
* Equator / Hungarian Globe
* Massage Ball 2
* Mozaika
* Nintendo Billion Barrel
* Octo Puzzle
* Orb (Orb-It)
* Pakoválec
* Rainbow Puzzle
* Rubik's Shells
* Siamese Cubes
* Rubik's Triamid
* Ufo (by Netblock) / King Ring
* gigaminx
* v-cube 5x5
* eastsheen 2x2
* eastsheen 4x4
* eastsheen 5x5
* Teraminx
* Snake
*Rubik's magic/ Master magic
*Floppy cube
*Mirror blocks
*Void cube
*Rubik's 360
*KD Ball (spelling?)
*Siamese/triamese/quadramese/etc. cube
**Examinx*

I win!


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 28, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> * Pyraminx / Tetraminx/ Meier-Halpern Pyramid
> * Rubik's Pocket Cube (2×2×2)
> * Rubik's Cube (3×3×3)
> * Rubik's Revenge (4×4×4)
> ...



Rubik's world
Rubik's Dice


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 28, 2009)

Magic?
Master Magic?


----------



## Jason (May 28, 2009)

there are loads missing, all the crazy ones on twistypuzzles.com

Golden cube
Master skewb
Lattice cube
master dodecahedron
rhombic dodecahedral dino....... Just to name a tiny fraction


----------



## Nukoca (May 28, 2009)

Yes said:


> Magic?
> Master Magic?


Already been done.



.....*Void cube
*Rubik's 360
*KD Ball (spelling?)
*Siamese/triamese/quadramese/etc. cube
*Examinx
*Rubik's world
*Rubik's Dice
*Golden cube
*Master skewb
*Lattice cube
*master dodecahedron
*rhombic dodecahedral dino.......
**Zettaminx*

Ha! I win!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 25, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > Magic?
> ...


*yottaminx


----------



## Logan (Jun 25, 2009)

*coughbumpcough*


----------

